# Spring Break Nationals - Daytona Beach - March 21 & 22 2015 Roll Call



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Alright knuckleheads, who's going? Let's plan a meet up?


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Already got vacation approved. I'm in!


----------



## jflexp21 (Jun 2, 2014)

I will be there...


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be down there.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe...


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm planning to be there.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Thankfully, it seems like the organizers have changed the format. The exhibitors and bass competitions all used to be in the same hall and it made it impossible to actually have a decent conversation inside without having to yell. On Saturday, March 21st, there will be a consumer and trade exhibits that will be separate from the SPL competition and sound will be limited to no louder than 95db. 

*Inside the Ocean Center Exhibit Hall (Floor Noise Level Restrictions Apply) 10 am to 6 pm:*
Manufacturer’s Exhibits & Show Floor - Full access for all consumers & trade participants.
Seminar Seating for brand/product promotion to consumers right on the show floor 
First Annual IASCA Dealer Build Off and Dealers Displays Audiophile SQ Audition Area

*Inside the Ocean Center Arena (Not as Quiet as the Exhibit Hall):*
SPL Competition / SPL Displays – 9 am to 8 pm 
Main Stage- Emcee / DJ’s / Traditional Side Shows and Activities

*South Plaza / SQ Competition –9 am to 5 pm *
East Plaza / Tuner Jam Custom Car Show - 9 am to 6 pm

This is a welcomed change and I look forward to attending. Anyone else going? Neil, Russ, Steve?


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

They kind of introduced this last year, and seem to have expanded upon the concept this year. Definitely a welcome change.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going for the first time in 15 years. I really hope for a good competitor turnout as well as being able to see a lot of the manufactureres new wares. Kinda disappointed with the low response the OP has gotten on this forum.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

adriancp said:


> I'm going for the first time in 15 years. I really hope for a good competitor turnout as well as being able to see a lot of the manufactureres new wares. Kinda disappointed with the low response the OP has gotten on this forum.


Yea, I dont get it either. Unfortunatley, my wife had to have unexpected surgery last week and I wont be able to attend this weekend.


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Im in. Be there early Saturday.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

gonna try to go check it out on sunday.


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

See if the guy with the blue chevy trailblazer next to Focal/MosconiIllusion will let you listen to his ride.... AMAZING


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

how many sq cars showed up to compete?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Soundaddict said:


> See if the guy with the blue chevy trailblazer next to Focal/MosconiIllusion will let you listen to his ride.... AMAZING


His name is John Ridenour...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

any pics from the event?


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I tend to take more pics of the outrageous instead of the nice stuff. I've been going for 18 years, so I feel like I've seen all the nice stuff before.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

that second one with sinfoni amps ,is that Subterfuse' audi? Sleeves thanks for the pics!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

We live about 30 mins from Daytona, and I used to go every year. In the old days, the SQ hall was like walking into a library. Once they combined the SQ division within the same building as the SPL guys, it got to be a nightmare trying to have a conversation with the SQ guys while your ears bled from the guy next to us with 14 speakers in his front doors. I'm glad to hear they separated it again this year.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

jpeezy said:


> that second one with sinfoni amps ,is that Subterfuse' audi? Sleeves thanks for the pics!


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

jpeezy said:


> that second one with sinfoni amps ,is that Subterfuse' audi? Sleeves thanks for the pics!


Yes, that's my car. 

Somehow the car managed to win 1st Place in IASCA SQ Pro/Am division. 

Russ @ Octave did a killer job with the new amp selection, new install and the re-tuning of the system.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Jumbo Jet said:


> We live about 30 mins from Daytona, and I used to go every year. In the old days, the SQ hall was like walking into a library. Once they combined the SQ division within the same building as the SPL guys, it got to be a nightmare trying to have a conversation with the SQ guys while your ears bled from the guy next to us with 14 speakers in his front doors. I'm glad to hear they separated it again this year.


They did split the convention center again, but unfortunately not enough. Even though the hard core SPL machines were completely tucked away from the exhibitors/SQ comp side: there were several notable cars on display for different companies they were carelessly playing their demo vehicles all day despite the alleged decibel ceiling in that hall. I actually witnessed more noise enforcement on the SPL side and absolutely none on the "SQ" side, which I believe discouraged several people who were trying to offer SQ demos during their downtime. 

I came looking for those later in the day and I believe most of them were well sick of it by then. I only got to listen to the black C6 Corvette with the custom wrapped Mosconi amps and the black MK5 Jetta with the Arc SE amps (sorry I didn't catch those guy's names if they read this. By contrast: last year they had a divider up as further isolation for the ones who wanted to demo and it was a hell of a lot more effective. In my opinion: they really blew that aspect of it this year by not regulating the noise on the floor and/or gathering the folks generous enough to do demos in a singular place with some chaos isolation.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats! Subterfuge, that awesome, still want to hear that Audi


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

thanx for pics!!!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

Sleeves said:


> They did split the convention center again, but unfortunately not enough. Even though the hard core SPL machines were completely tucked away from the exhibitors/SQ comp side: there were several notable cars on display for different companies they were carelessly playing their demo vehicles all day despite the alleged decibel ceiling in that hall. I actually witnessed more noise enforcement on the SPL side and absolutely none on the "SQ" side, which I believe discouraged several people who were trying to offer SQ demos during their downtime.
> 
> I came looking for those later in the day and I believe most of them were well sick of it by then. I only got to listen to the black C6 Corvette with the custom wrapped Mosconi amps and the black MK5 Jetta with the Arc SE amps (sorry I didn't catch those guy's names if they read this. By contrast: last year they had a divider up as further isolation for the ones who wanted to demo and it was a hell of a lot more effective. In my opinion: they really blew that aspect of it this year by not regulating the noise on the floor and/or gathering the folks generous enough to do demos in a singular place with some chaos isolation.


I skipped going last year because the previous year (2013) they stuck the SQ guys out in they parking lot with the SPL guys. The main inside hall is like a zoo, it's car audio meets WWE wrestling. Everyone is playing at full volume, and everyone is playing something different. It's system overload for your ears. From my experience, most of the guys who own the cars aren't very friendly and are quick to lecture you if you get any closer than a foot.

The SQ guys on the other hand are the total opposite. They are polite, educated about what they are discussing and most all of them are more than happy to invite you to sit in the car, close the door and enjoy. I can't remember his name, but in 2012 when they were in the separate hall, I spent about an hour with the guy who owned the white Ford F-250 crew cab. He was running a Zapco system at the time that sounded amazing. He was nice enough to talk with me the whole time and share his knowledge and experiences in his build. Most of the SQ guys are just like him, very friendly and more than happy to share their knowledge, show their photos and almost always insist you sit down and take a listen.


----------

